# Electrical Voltage in different Countries



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Work with Eaton or GE on selecting a transformer.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Check the HEVI DUTY web site they have makes models, voltages and KVA listed.

http://www.solahevidutysales.com/general_purpose_distribution_transformers.htm


----------

